# How to adjust seatpost on SLX 01?



## jackbean (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi I just purchased a used 2009 SLX 01 Race Master and I was wondering how I can adjust the height of the seatpost/streampost. I see on one side of the post showing "angle lock" with a open and close position but I am not sure how to adjust the post to make it shorter. Can anyone provide some help on how to adjust this? Thanks!


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Jackbean, watching the competitivecyclist video on BMC bikes, it shows the mechanic using a 6 mm allen key. you turn the angle lock bolt and the seatpost should move freely. once you adjust it, turn it the opposite way and it will lock ( i do not remember if it is 90 or 45 degree turn). it is an internal locking mechanism, just like the old stem system.

they were showing the 2010 and i do not think there were any changes from 2009 to 2010.


----------



## NEO Dan (Jun 10, 2010)

There are no changes, however once you release the wedge bolt you will probably need to grab hold of the saddle and give it a bit of a twist to the right and left to get the post free.


----------



## jackbean (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks. Got it to work with a little more force and and shimmy action then I'm used to on the standard posts.


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just wonder if jackbeans seat post is creaking


----------

